# bank barn value



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

How much value would you place on a 40x72 bank barn that need a new floor. One of the main beams that the floor joist beams sit on has termite damage and is broken. And a lot of joist beams have termite and water damage. And because of water intrusion from not having gutters the bank foundation will at least need buttresses to support it. There is a good size lean-to on it, but it also needs foundation work. I like the property, but with the condition of the barn the only structures of value is the house and garage. And a garage won't hold much hay, or farm equipment.

I think I can handle the work(despite my poor choice of user name). Especially if I can trick some friends into helping me. But it will still take a lot of time and money.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I would deduct whatever it would cost to remove the barn from what the value would be if there was no barn there. ie the property is worth less with the barn than without because the barn as you described it is a liability.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

Turns out it doesn't matter anyways. She owes more than what I'm willing to pay, and won't accept less than the pay off amount plus realtor fees.


----------

